# What is the equipment I have, and HOW DO I HOOK IT UP? lol



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

So I bought a tank off of someone. Its a 110g tall tank

Its drilled as such



















Now I know completely nothing about sumps, and haven't seen one in a while. I'm trying to wrap my head around how one works. For some reason I just think its water goes down, water pumps back up, but it can't be that simple, what if the power goes out? etc... etc... and how do I plumb it? How do I do it so it doesn't look UGLY, and is the sump I have even useful at all?

When I bought the tank off of the person they said it was a saltwater set up, so these are the pieces that came with it, I'm sure that one is useful THIS ONE










and the others are useless these ones: Could you tell me what they are? Are they worth anything? Should I just keep them?




























Can anyone direct me to somewhere that has a step by step what I have to do for a sump, or a picture or something that shows clearly what I have to do, I hear things about doing a HOB overflow etc.. etc.. Do I need to do this? can I do something else? Sorry for the nob questions but you do a search for 'sumps and set ups and I don't know I can't find anything...

Can anyone tell me HOW to set up my sump? Where'd the filterfloss go, bioballs whatever else I would need...

If you need a clearer description on what something is let me know and I'll do anything to help the confusion in my brain. I know a ot of people come in here asking a lot, but I think these forums are great and once I learn about this I am more then willing to help others when I can, and on what I know already.

This is my sump


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

If you can tell as well, my sump isn't' set up like with the separate chambers so how 
On the left hand side there's a 'box' there, and the 'wall's that are going lengthwise' don't go all the way to the top.

I assume it was a refugium or something of the such instead of a 'regular sump'.... Just wondering where the pump goes how the things are set up... BAH!!!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

best bet would to talk to seahorse fanatic or someone who has done a sump and get them to help u looks like a big jigsaw puzzle to me lol . best of luck


----------

